# ressource nicht verfügbar (coreldraw)



## uwe (14. Juli 2002)

kann mir jemand helfen ich bekomme immer die meldung (ressource nicht verfügbar) und dann muss ich das programm neu starten und alles ist weg bis zu letzten speichern.
-auslagerungsdatei für corel gross genug
-neuer rechner ! nicht zu langsam
was hab ich falsch eingestellt oder nicht ???????


----------



## nickname (14. Juli 2002)

Also, ich würd Corel nochmal überjauchen. Kann zwar schonmal zu Ressourcenprobs kommen, wenn man nebenbei noch einiges anderes auf hat, da reicht aber immer warten. Vielleicht (Du schreibst ja "neuer Rechner") ist bei der Install was schiefgelaufen. Ok, und abspeichern sollte man im Corel eh alle paar Minuten *g*.

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## ritterrunkel (16. Juli 2002)

Mach mal nen Neustart von Corel mit gedrückter F8 Taste anschließend musst du aber alles neu einstellen.
Ist Serverpack I und II installiert?

Gruß RR


----------



## ritterrunkel (16. Juli 2002)

Quatsch,

meine natürlich Servicepack


----------

